# Ibutareal



## Snickers (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with any augmented labs products from predator? In particular the mk677


----------



## Juziupompka (10 mo ago)

Snickers said:


> Anyone have any experience with any augmented labs products from predator? In particular the mk677


Hi mate, have you found out anything about augmented labs mk677 ? I can't seem to find any info my self.


----------

